# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Auto-generated text >  Poet on the Shore, AI-empowered autonomous robot that roams on the beach, Edinburgh, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Designer - Yuxi Liu

----------


## Airicist

Poet on the Shore




> Poet on the Shore is an AI-empowered autonomous robot that roams on the beach. It enjoys watching the sea, listening to the sound of waves lapping on the beach, the murmurs of the winds, children’s conversing, and the incessant din of seabirds. Most of the time, it roams alone to listen and feel. Sometimes, it writes verses into the sand, and watches the waves wash them away.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The AI-robot by yuxi liu writes poems on the beach"

by Yuxi Liu
June 5, 2017

----------

